# 88 300zx bracket on cylinder head



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, the joys of rebuilding. I had the cylinder head sent out to be rebuilt and when I picked them up they had removed a couple parts. One was the spacer for the distributor the other was a bracket that I'm not sure where it goes. In the picture you can see a bracket on the back of the cylinder block with two holes in it. My question being is if that is the correct place for that bracket or does it belong somewhere else?










FYI this is the cylinder heat that is next to the a/c compressor on the driver side.

Verizon Wireless Picture & Video Messaging


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Did you read the *Sticky * on the top of the z31 forum? There is on line manual in there and you'll find your answer.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

really new to the forum. I have went throught the sticky's and the online manual dont' have very good pictures. =( I have even went to carfische and downloaded the FSM specifically for my car...Not having much luck with a picture for that either =(


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Try this?

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/


Now do you see it?


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, i get the idea. I will try something else.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I would like to help you out more but I'm a Z32 guy, sorry.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Spongerider you help has been wonderful and I do appreciate all your assistance in any form you have. Thanks again !!


----------

